# Recent HUD Discrimination Charge



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Quote:

HUD charges Minnesota property owner with discrimination against people with disabilities

(CHICAGO, Sep. 26, 2012) -- The U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) announced today that it has chargedthe owner of a Grand Rapids, MN, apartment complex with violating the Fair Housing Act by denying arequest from a disabled woman to reside in her apartment witha medically-prescribed support animal. The owner operates the property as Jay’s Hilltop Rentals.
The Fair Housing Act makes it unlawful for a housing provider to refuse to make a reasonable accommodation in its rules, policies, practices, or services when needed to provide persons with disabilities an equal opportunity to use or enjoy a dwelling.
“HUD is committed to making sure housing providers meet their obligation to grant people with disabilities the reasonable accommodations they need,” said HUD’s Midwest Regional Administrator Antonio R. Riley

National Fair Housing Advocate Online


*Article on topic*

Quote:
According to HUD’s charge, the tenant obtained a letter froma medical professional treating her explaining that she was disabled within the meaning of the Fair Housing Act and neededa support animal to alleviate symptoms associated with her disabilities. HUD’s charge further alleges that when the tenant tried to present the letter to the property owner, he refused to read it, threw the note on the floor, and yelled at the tenant to “get rid” of the animal or he would “get rid” of the tenant. Theowner later offered to let the tenant keep her support animal if she tripled her security deposit.
HUD’s charge will be heard by a United States Administrative Law Judge unless any party to the charge elects to have the case heard in federal district court. 


HUD CHARGES MINNESOTA PROPERTY OWNER WITH DISCRIMINATING AGAINST TENANT WITH DISABILITIES | RealEstateRama


----------

